# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  BETTA Crown Tail

## AQUASAUR

Hi, I saw a nice tread here about "Betta macrostoma"... :P 
and hope much off You will be satisfy taking a look at series of my Bettas
Let begin with my stunning favorite male Betta Crown tail :









and one of his adversary:



...don't worry - it was just a few seconds together...just taking one shot:


...and of course, his girl-friend for now...


Enjoy!

----------


## AQUASAUR

May be not much interesting thread is that... :Wink:  

but now I want to share what a big nice surprise gave me yesterday some of my Bettas  exactly on my Birthday:




















Enjoy!

----------


## nonamethefish

Wow! Now THAT is an awesome photo sequence!

----------


## turaco

Lovely pictures. The female face marking resemble that of a Betta foerschi  :Rolling Eyes:  . Like the last pic, Never actually see so much eggs released at one time.

----------


## AQUASAUR

That are few recent shots of other my Bettas:








That was my White Prince long time,but I dont know why - its red spotted begun to appear lately on his head 



I hope he will not become like other of mine White & Red Double tail BETTA:

----------


## Malldrian

Amazing photos, Aquasaur !  :Smile:  
Betta spawning is always fascinating to watch.
Unfortunately, I am not half as good as you in taking photos of my bettas, so I really enjoy watching your photos.
(slowly, I'm getting there, but still a long way to go)

Do you have photos of the fry as well?

Have a great day!

----------

